# Humble today



## George (Sep 19, 2007)

It has been close to a month that I brought Humble home. From the start you'd never know he was just weaned prior to me bringing him home. He hasn't been a fussy eater and he drinks great. Each morning and night he gets his meal of complete pellets, mare and foal and alfalfa pellets with one ounce of colt grow. He kind of annoys me the way he eats; he smacks his lips and makes all kinds of noises (sort of like a person saying yum in a very drawn out way. I don't know if he'll outgrown the lip smacking or not while he's eating but I'm hoping so since it reminds me so much of the way my older brother used to eat. Humble even licks his food dish just the way my older brother used to. I'm going to have to call my brother to see if he's outgrown those habits yet




: Anyway, enough of my brother, back to Humble. I also give Humble enough hay to last him through the day while i am at work and then enough to last through the night.

My routine is pretty much the same thing every day with Humble. In the morning I go out and open the main door to the barn, clean the barn, feed him his grain, talk to him likes he's a human baby (yeah, I do the giddy-goo-ga-ga stuff LOL not really). I pet Humble and hate like heck to head off to work. The barn has a four foot gate (I guess they're made for cattle pens) so that I can leave the main door open and Humble can look out and watch the world pass him by. At this point I do not have the nerve to let Humble in his dry lot while I am at work.

When I come home the same routine as morning takes place as far as feeding and cleaning goes. While i am cleaning I put Humble in the dry lot with his grain. Once I am finished cleaning the barn and Humble has finished eating I let him out of the dry lot and we go out onto the lawn (this will eventually be a pasture) and we run around a lot. I get very exhausted and Humble doesn't. We play for about and hour with Humble taking several breaks to munch on grass and me taking several breaks to breath.

Once it starts getting dark I lead Humble to the barn. This is when he gets groomed which he loves and actually gets so relaxed that he usually falls against me. He has his feet checked at this time too. He has impressed me right from the start with how good he is with grooming and having his feet lifted. Once he is groomed he then gets his hay for the night. I sit for a few minutes watching him eat and rolling my eyes at the lip smacking LOL It really is that bad. Then when I figure he's had enough of me staring at him I leave the barn, close the main door and go inside. Sometimes when I read the forum about conformation I go out to tear him apart and that is when he rolls his eyes at me :bgrin

He's a great horse and I really feel lucky to have him and I am glad i have a place to come to where other's know what it's like to have a mini horse in their life.

One thing I've learned is that even non-horse people can't help but like the small size of a mini. I have people making special visits to my house to see Humble. One friend who puts on a tuff front stopped in while I wasn't home. When I saw him he'd told me he stopped by with a friend. I asked what he thought? He said, I never thought it would happen and I feel stupid for saying it but when I saw how cute he was my heart sank. Him, his friend and their girlfriends all came up ;ast weekend again and he said it was the same thing all over again. What I want to know is why in the world my daughter has been by yet???????? Oh, maybe it's because she always says, "Dad, I swear you like animals more than you like people."

OK, I had a very bad day at work and thought sharing some of Humble's routine would help relieve some stress. It worked :aktion033:

Here's a piture of Humble I took today.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 19, 2007)

well, i dunno george. it sounds to me like this little horse is being abused and i think i should probably make a trip to wherever you are and steal him away in the middle of the night.

i'm kidding, of course...or am i?



: he's just adorable, i love his markings and his personality sounds so sweet! horses and dogs, no better stress relievers in the world, if you ask me.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 19, 2007)

George, Humble is one lucky little horse and I think you two were meant for each other. In this day and age of hard times and negative energy...with these words shared here...you give hope and a nice warm smile. I, for one, thank you and hope you'll continue to share the life and times of "George & Humble".


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 19, 2007)

He is gorgeous..


----------



## maplegum (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh George, aren't they consuming?? I can just feel how much you love him. They change your world, and all for the better.

I'm glad I'm not the only 'nut' here. We all seem to be obsessed with these little horses.

My story is so simular to yours. I also have only 'one' and he's now 10 months old. He's the focus of my day, all day, everyday. I hate leaving for work in the morning, but LOVE being home with him. I also do the stupid baby talk, it's a pre-requisite of owning these guys!

Keep on loving him the way you do. Your doing great.



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 19, 2007)

I really enjoyed your story George. He sounds like one contented well taken care of friend.



: He is so lucky to have you to take care of him. He sure is a cutie, Mary


----------



## Thunder (Sep 19, 2007)

Shame on you George!!

You actually made me cry...



:



:



:

Va Lynda Ann and her tissues


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 19, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> George, Humble is one lucky little horse and I think you two were meant for each other. In this day and age of hard times and negative energy...with these words shared here...you give hope and a nice warm smile. I, for one, thank you and hope you'll continue to share the life and times of "George & Humble".


I couldn't have said it any better!

Your post really warmed my heart and I thank you for being the PERFECT home for such a special and handsome little boy.



:


----------



## George (Sep 19, 2007)

I keep asking myself why I waited so long to get a mini?

I don't know if I spoil Humble or he spoils me. One thing I know for sure is I look forward to coming home and seeing Humble at the end of the day and look forward to the weekend when I can spend more time with him.

If I am not spending time with Humble then I am here reading and looking at pictures and when I am reading here something is brought up about illness or conformation and then I am doing searches so that I can read more about what i'm reading.

It's a good thing I love reading.


----------



## Marty (Sep 19, 2007)

Great story! I loved it.

I especially like the complete description of his eating habits.

Sounds like he's a typical boy. Watch out, he'll be making arm pit noises next!


----------



## twister (Sep 19, 2007)

:aktion033: George your story about Humble made my day, I had a long, stressful day today, was on the road for most of it and had to go to a corporate function tonight(yawn) so didn't get home until 9:30. The first thing I did was go out to the barn to see my kids, the nickering they do makes me feel so good and I got hugs too :bgrin Then came in to check the forum and I saw your post. Humble is one lucky boy to live with you and I think you are one lucky dude to have Humble. Thanks for sharing :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 20, 2007)

He is a pretty colt all right, loved the story...so....when is the next one arriving????:new_rofl:


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 20, 2007)

Great story. I'm going to have to drive by your place on my next trip that way and meet Humble.

It was great meeting you the other day at the show.


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 20, 2007)

Very pretty colt George. Congratulations on him.

I agree, horses are a GREAT stress reliever.


----------



## fowlersminis (Sep 20, 2007)

Great story! :aktion033: Sounds like he's a very happy mini and you're a very happy mini owner. And he's beautiful!! Especially his markings. I'm jealous! I agree with others...I bought my minis for the stress relief!



: Enjoy your boy!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

George said:


> I don't know if I spoil Humble or he spoils me. One thing I know for sure is I look forward to coming home and seeing Humble at the end of the day and look forward to the weekend when I can spend more time with him.


Oh George, you sound so much like me! And i'm sure like many of us on here =) I love getting up in the morning and hurrying outside to see my two here, it uplifts my spirit for the morning and puts a big smile on my face! To see those big eyes looking up at me, thinking, "mooom, where's my breakfast?" oh...it makes me laugh a little each time!

And of course then I daydream all day through work about getting home to spend more time with them, and the weekends never come soon enough! (almost there!)

A mini-horse persons life...lol...



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww, this is great. He sure is cute and wildly marked.

Congratulations....

Liz M.


----------



## lvponies (Sep 20, 2007)

It sounds like the 2 of you were meant for each other!! So glad you are enjoying him so much!!


----------



## Sue S (Sep 20, 2007)

Humble is so cute, I just love him,


----------



## just2minis (Sep 20, 2007)

:new_shocked: OMG !!! I LOVE him !! He is darling



:


----------



## George (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for you kind replies.

Marty, Humble makes lots of those armpit noises and my ears lead my eyes towards his rearend 

Karen, , it was great meeting you, your daughter, your mom and your neice and also the nice family next to you! You all did great at the show. I was very impressed with Li'l Bit. She seems so grown up and does great in the ring. I was also impressed with the girl whose family was parkked next to you (she reminded me of Laura Ingalls when she was in the ring during the driving class and she did fantastic in that class. I'm sorry I couldn't have stayed longer.

Anyway, I am glad you all took the time to read and post. Thanks.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 21, 2007)

George great story and Humble is simply adorable




:

the busier i am at work, the faster i change and run out back when i get home! bigs and littles, donkeys mules and horses, someone always knows when i need a hug.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 21, 2007)

George, as I was reading everyone's posts it occurred to me that the lip smacking thing Humble does is his way of saying "Ummm Ummm Good!!" I really think he's thinking Dad's a pretty good cook.


----------



## George (Sep 21, 2007)

You just might be right. I know for a fact I cook great toast :aktion033: And through the years I managed to learn the art of boiling water without burning it :aktion033:

Humble wouldn't like my cooking; I know I don't







AppyLover2 said:


> George, as I was reading everyone's posts it occurred to me that the lip smacking thing Humble does is his way of saying "Ummm Ummm Good!!" I really think he's thinking Dad's a pretty good cook.


----------

